# children, school, where to move



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello! I am new to this forum. My family is currently living in Belize and are thinking of moving to Mexico. At this point, we are thinking of moving somewhere South of Playa Del Carmen, possibly around Bacalar, Tulum ???? I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions on where to move and schools in the particular area. We have two boys, one in preschool and one in grade to. I am very curious about bilingual schools. Any help, and thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome. There may be a few forum members who know that area, and I hope they'll come to your aid with suggestions.
We're in the central highlands, away from the hot & humid hurricane country, and we do have bilingual schools, other expats, etc.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you RVGringo, we are actually in a rv. We are thinking about Bacalar, Chetumal area.


----------



## nctomexico (Feb 14, 2010)

Belizegirl said:


> Thank you RVGringo, we are actually in a rv. We are thinking about Bacalar, Chetumal area.


Hola Belizegirl---
We live about a half hour south of Playa del Carmen. I'm not familiar with schools in Bacalar or Chetumal. Chetumal is much larger than Bacalar and may have an option or two. There is a school in Puerto Aventuras that is bilingual--they do have a web site: HOME

There are many schools up in Playa del Carmen but it sounds like you want to be south of there. There is also a Waldorf-inspired school off the highway between Playa and Puerto Aventuras that I understand is bi-lingual.Ak Lu'um International School - Playa del Carmen
Are you planning on living in the RV? There is a community south of Playa called Paamul that is home to RV-ers from around the world. 
Good luck in your move.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you very, very much nctomexico!


----------

